# Monthly Newsletters



## Sooner (Feb 1, 2008)

I would like to start sending out monthly newsletter-type flyers with my invoices that contain helpful tips and info on various outdoor maintainance subjects and customized updates for each property manager. Does anyone here do that already? Are there any templates/old issues I could look at or a website I could go to? Thanks in advance.


----------

